# Secondary School Certificate instead of Birth Certificate Query



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

As I don’t have Birth Certificate, I am submitting my Secondary School Leaving Certificate and Passport copy as age proof. In the application page it is written that

“_You need to provide your Birth certificate. *If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation*, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register_.”

My question is whether I can provide a self-attested written notification or should I get it certified? Please help me in this.

Thanks and Regards,
Harish S


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I suggest you submit a notarized self declaration just to be on safer side


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

I am working in Oman and getting a notary attestation is very difficult. Is there any one who have given self declaration?? Infact IMMI website is asking for a written notification and not a certified one...

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

harishsidhartha said:


> As I don’t have Birth Certificate, I am submitting my Secondary School Leaving Certificate and Passport copy as age proof. In the application page it is written that
> 
> “_You need to provide your Birth certificate. *If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation*, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register_.”
> 
> ...


I dont think you need to provide any declaration. I am in similar situation and my agent has not asked for any declaration. As per DIAC website, passport should be enough for DOB proof. Also, note that the instruction says 'if your country does not issue birth certificate' - which is not true for India. It is just that you do not have one.

Also, note that in India there is some rule that if you are born after 1989 then you must have birth certificate. Prior to that year, other proofs (SSLC, etc) are acceptable. Even passport office goes by this rule.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

from diac website:
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:

-passport
-family book showing both parents’ names
-identification document issued by the government
-document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
-other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Infact, Immi website is asking for a written notification to justify why we submit documents other than birth Certificate. So I prepared a Below is the declaration

I, xxxxx, husband of yyyyy, holder of Indian passport number 12345, do hereby

solemnly affirm and state that:

1. I am the biological son of my father late Mr. aaaaaa & my mother Mrs. bbbbbb

2. I do not have a birth certificate and was never issued one at birth.

3. In lieu of this document I have enclosed a copy of my 10th grade SSLC (Secondary School Leaving Certificate) (which is accepted as documentary evidence of birth and age in India for people born before January 26, 1989) which confirms my parents’ details as well as my date of birth.

4. In lieu of this document I have also enclosed a copy of my passport which confirms my parents’ details as well as my date of birth.

5. I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offense under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

As per law, birth certificates in India became mandatory only post January 26, 1989. Those who were born January 26, 1989 are allowed to submit Secondary School certificate containing the date of birth as evidence if they do not have a valid birth certificate.

Should This be notarized? 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Pls read below post from mara consultant 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...irth-education-certificate-help-required.html


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Getting Birth Certificate is very simple. I approached Indian Embassy and explained my situation to them. They told that they can provide me my birth certificate based upon my passport details. The process is very simple. Just need to fill up a form and submit the same along with a passport size photo.. thats it. They will issue the Birth Certificate in 5 working days... I applied for myself, for my mother and for my wife.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

School leaving or Transfer certificate works if you do not have a birth certificate. Worked for me.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

harishsidhartha said:


> Getting Birth Certificate is very simple. I approached Indian Embassy and explained my situation to them. They told that they can provide me my birth certificate based upon my passport details. The process is very simple. Just need to fill up a form and submit the same along with a passport size photo.. thats it. They will issue the Birth Certificate in 5 working days... I applied for myself, for my mother and for my wife.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


sounds great. 
I suppose you are based overseas. What would be an equivalent process for those located in India?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

santoshpatil said:


> School leaving or Transfer certificate works if you do not have a birth certificate. Worked for me.


were you required to provide a self declaration(or affidavit) mentioning why you do not have a birth certificate? (see thread above)


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

harishsidhartha said:


> As I don’t have Birth Certificate, I am submitting my Secondary School Leaving Certificate and Passport copy as age proof. In the application page it is written that
> 
> “_You need to provide your Birth certificate. *If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation*, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register_.”
> 
> ...


Hello

As you may very well have got the grant by now, can you please update about this query?. Did the CO asked for the birth certificates for you or was the CO satisfied with the passport scan only for birth date verification. Your reply will be much appreciated.


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello friends. What is the alternative if one does not have a birth certificate?


----------



## SubAus (Oct 5, 2016)

*Birth Certificate Query for Oz*



harishsidhartha said:


> As I don’t have Birth Certificate, I am submitting my Secondary School Leaving Certificate and Passport copy as age proof. In the application page it is written that
> 
> “_You need to provide your Birth certificate. *If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation*, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register_.”
> 
> ...


*Hi Harish,

Did CO accept secondary school certificate and passport copy as alternative proof of age? Please kindly let me know if it worked out in your case. I am in a kind of similar situation where there are errors in my birth certificate and am planning to submit alternative proofs for birth certificate.

Awaiting reply and appreciate your time!*

Thanks,
SubAus


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

*help on birth certificate*

Hi All, 

I am in a similar situation for Australia PR...need help on birth certificate, I am currently Indian in, Indian but was born out of India in Gulf and do not have birth certificate also dont have class X passing certificate. I do have Adhar card, Pan Card and Passport and an Affidavit that did not register birth. 

What options do i have can i get a birth cert from india with passport and adhar, if i was born out of india. 

Can Adhar or Pan Card or Passport be used as birth proof? 

I can try getting college leaving certificate if that will work? 

Thanks all.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

SubAus said:


> *Hi Harish,
> 
> Did CO accept secondary school certificate and passport copy as alternative proof of age? Please kindly let me know if it worked out in your case. I am in a kind of similar situation where there are errors in my birth certificate and am planning to submit alternative proofs for birth certificate.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

zpat978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in a similar situation for Australia PR...need help on birth certificate, I am currently Indian in, Indian but was born out of India in Gulf and do not have birth certificate also dont have class X passing certificate. I do have Adhar card, Pan Card and Passport and an Affidavit that did not register birth.
> 
> ...



Born in gulf...no birth certificate?

You do not have secondary school certificate?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

shivli said:


> Hello friends. What is the alternative if one does not have a birth certificate?



X th stadard school certificate, where your DOB is written


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in a similar situation for Australia PR...need help on birth certificate, I am currently Indian in, Indian but was born out of India in Gulf and do not have birth certificate also dont have class X passing certificate. I do have Adhar card, Pan Card and Passport and an Affidavit that did not register birth.
> 
> ...


Try getting the college leaving certificate with your birth date , if you can
Moreover, you can submit Aadhaar Also as additional proof
The primary proof can be your passport 
Nothing much to worry about

Just as a matter of curiosity, can you not get your birth certificate from the country you were born in ? Did you try that ?
It need not be issued by an Indian agency
Cheers


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Nopes i have the passing marksheet of secondary school but no passing cert which has DOB, i might not have collected in the first place and since it was CBSE board getting a duplicate is a long process. 

I have passing mark sheet for 10 no passing cert that has DOB. 
Passing marksheet and passing cert of class 12 but this does not have DOB. 





JP Mosa said:


> Born in gulf...no birth certificate?
> 
> You do not have secondary school certificate?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thats the challenge i don't live in the gulf anymore and its again a long process to get such old records. I should be able to get college leaving certificate from my engineering college, will go and find out. 





newbienz said:


> Try getting the college leaving certificate with your birth date , if you can
> Moreover, you can submit Aadhaar Also as additional proof
> The primary proof can be your passport
> Nothing much to worry about
> ...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

zpat978 said:


> Nopes i have the passing marksheet of secondary school but no passing cert which has DOB, i might not have collected in the first place and since it was CBSE board getting a duplicate is a long process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you are from CBSE

Pass certificate
Marks statement 
On these AISSCE certificates DOB is written 
in words!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi 

I have my senior secondary class 12 CBSE marks sheet and passing cert but DOB is not mentioned on it . I have checked few times. I came know that CBSE class 10 passing cert has DOB but i dont have that as of now. 





JP Mosa said:


> If you are from CBSE
> 
> Pass certificate
> Marks statement
> ...


----------



## foxes123 (Mar 12, 2018)

zpat978 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have my senior secondary class 12 CBSE marks sheet and passing cert but DOB is not mentioned on it . I have checked few times. I came know that CBSE class 10 passing cert has DOB but I don't have that as of now.


Hi,

Could you please let me know what documents you provided in place of your birth certificate? I am in a very similar situation. I was born in Dubai but I do not have my birth certificate. I have lodged for 190 visa (NSW) and I have all other documents except this. I also have my 10th pass certificate.

Please advise.


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

harishsidhartha said:


> Getting Birth Certificate is very simple. I approached Indian Embassy and explained my situation to them. They told that they can provide me my birth certificate based upon my passport details. The process is very simple. Just need to fill up a form and submit the same along with a passport size photo.. thats it. They will issue the Birth Certificate in 5 working days... I applied for myself, for my mother and for my wife.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S


Hi Harish, 
Did this embassy birth certificate work for you ?
I am in a similar boat.

Thanks,


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

redtar1979 said:


> Hi Harish,
> Did this embassy birth certificate work for you ?
> I am in a similar boat.
> 
> Thanks,


Bro even I have this query currently I'm working in Dubai. Can you email me <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtar1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro even I have this query currently I'm working in Dubai. Can you email me <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
> *
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I got my SSC certificate and School leaving certificate which has my birth date.
Try to get those.


----------

